# Hello



## Tmrk1993 (Oct 26, 2019)

Hello I am 26-years-old and my husband is 31. We started dating shortly before my 19th birthday in 2012 And we got married in 2016. I’m hoping this thread will help support me and give me advice and I hope I can give advice as well


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi Tmrk! 

What’s up? Good things I hope.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi! WELCOME!!!

You've definitely come to the right place!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------

